# Prewar Schwinn DX Project The World



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

Here is a 1940's prewar bike that I bought. I am really into breathing new life into these bikes, and then passing them on. When I first got it, it had red and silver paint all over the place. The first set of pictures were taken when I first got it.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

Here are the after photos.


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

Here are some side by side comparisons.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 24, 2016)

Cool. Front hub being black is WWII era; rear is 1st qtr. 1941
Nice clean up.


rustjunkie said:


> Morrow Coaster Brake Hub:
> 
> Letter and number note the year and quarter of production.
> Example: I 3 = produced 1939 July-September
> ...


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you, that is some very cool info.


----------



## Stickley (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice save !


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you! I just hate to seem them get parted out. Now I am working on a 1952 Schwinn Leader. I will post that clean up next.


----------

